# My Fish Are Breeding



## Brickish (Mar 7, 2013)

I have 6 guppies in with my red spilo...I don't feed him live but had bought the guppies for another fish because he wasn't eating anything else.

Anyway, took that fish back, see the story here (http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/327953-is-it-even-a-piranha/)

So my spilo has no interest in the guppies at all, as he has been eating pellets his whole life.

And now the guppies are breeding, I see little guys swimming all over.

Just think its kind of funny that they can do this with my 6 inch spilo in there.

Maybe the eventually the guppies will disappear but its been several days already and like I said, he hasn't shown any interest.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Just adds some life and motion to the tank vs one fish, its a good thing.

I would add 50-75 convict fry to my rhom tank... and then would occasionally wake up to nothing but pieces


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

so you guys are keeping convicts/guppies with piranhas as source of occasional food and comparison?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, I used to... but then got rid of my breeding tanks

Had like 8 10 gal tanks for fry, and a 29 & 55 with 4 mature breeding pairs. Siphon the fry, add cold water, have another batch within a week


----------

